# Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de bisounours



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2014)

Suite à l'ouverture de ce fil 

, je vous propose de le détourner ici 







:rateau:  

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2014)

Bien d'accord!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)




----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)




----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2014)

patlek a dit:


>



Là tu réussis le lien entre les 2 fils de discussion! Chapeau!


----------



## daffyb (6 Octobre 2014)

WebO, c'est malin ! j'ai vomi sur mon clavier !


----------

